# Tell us you'r Tarantula stories / Off topic chat for Tim, viva, Trice and others :P



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

:welcome:
*Spider and inverts section is become the same old same old...Nothing new to read. So come one peoples..Share tarantula stories!
Anything funny, sad, you'r first T, you'r last T..
*
*Oh i don't know just a massive ramble!

Lets hear it:2thumb:*


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I take it you're bored! 
I've n ever had a T. Have been looking into getting a sling now though.


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

Trice said:


> I take it you're bored!
> I've n ever had a T. Have been looking into getting a sling now though.


Yes i'm incredibly bored, insomnia sucks.
If you're looking for a sling, i posted on here asking if people had any slings. i got a fair few replies so be my geust and have a look, i think i'v sorted one out now.

I personally only have one sling, she's a chile rose called Pheobe 
:2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Trice said:


> I take it you're bored!
> I've n ever had a T. Have been looking into getting a sling now though.



Get one! 

I just had a funny moment with my King baboon, I went to give her another cricket seeing as she lost the first one down her burrow, I put the tweezers in, she dived for the cricket, I jumped out of my skin, then she got all defensive and started hissing at me. >_>

Edit: I forgot to mention now there is two crickets down her burrow and she's decided to seal herself and the 2 crickets down there. >_>


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

MissFoxHawk said:


> Yes i'm incredibly bored, insomnia sucks.
> If you're looking for a sling, i posted on here asking if people had any slings. i got a fair few replies so be my geust and have a look, i think i'v sorted one out now.
> 
> I personally only have one sling, she's a chile rose called Pheobe
> :2thumb:


Whatcha think you're getting next then?!



vivalabam said:


> Get one!
> 
> I just had a funny moment with my King baboon, I went to give her another cricket seeing as she lost the first one down her burrow, I put the tweezers in, she dived for the cricket, I jumped out of my skin, then she got all defensive and started hissing at me. >_>


Lol Pansy. i bet the OH jumped higher!


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Get one!
> 
> I just had a funny moment with my King baboon, I went to give her another cricket seeing as she lost the first one down her burrow, I put the tweezers in, she dived for the cricket, I jumped out of my skin, then she got all defensive and started hissing at me. >_>


Haha oh no! :lol2: Now that put a smile accross my face! haha. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Trice said:


> Lol Pansy. i bet the OH jumped higher!


Have you seen my king? She is pure evil in a pretty outfit. :lol2: He isn't here, so it was just me being scared to death tonight.



MissFoxHawk said:


> Haha oh no! :lol2: Now that put a smile accross my face! haha. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: Well glad I could help


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

**

To Trice 
I might be getting a curly hair Juvie soon :flrt: 
And depending on when Shandy's mexican red rump decideds to lay her sack (that sounds soo wrong) Then i may just be getting a free Mexican red rump as i drew Shandy's little sig picture. Haha
:2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

My story is simple. I no longer want to be in the hobby ;p


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> My story is simple. I no longer want to be in the hobby ;p


Aww why not? Are we not good enough.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Aww why not? Are we not good enough.


 
No  I think i'm to good for you all


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> My story is simple. I no longer want to be in the hobby ;p


 do tell us more 
:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> No  I think i'm to good for you all


Oh in that case *points to the door* :devil:


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Oh in that case *points to the door* :devil:


Evilness :lol2:
:no1:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

my scariest moment, but more a laugh now, was with my cobalt blue

she ran onto my leg, out came fangs, in a thret display, right in fireing line of my :whistling2:, i new 1 movement, i would have a rather largely swollen man bits :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

TCBT said:


> my scariest moment, but more a laugh now, was with my cobalt blue
> 
> she ran onto my leg, out came fangs, in a thret display, right in fireing line of my :whistling2:, i new 1 movement, i would have a rather largely swollen man bits :lol2:


That still makes me giggle even to this day. :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't think anyone has to point to the door for me in this section. One wrong comment and a certain mod will take delight in removing me. Which is why i hardly post in this section


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I don't think anyone has to point to the door for me in this section. One wrong comment and a certain mod will take delight in removing me. Which is why i hardly post in this section


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: are you getting out of the spids because of people on here?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I don't think anyone has to point to the door for me in this section. One wrong comment and a certain mod will take delight in removing me. Which is why i hardly post in this section


:lol2: Gotta love the power hungry 

...Trice :whistling2:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> That still makes me giggle even to this day. :lol2:



:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: how dare you, ahh who am i kidding it was fun :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Trice said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: are you getting out of the spids because of people on here?


Noooooo, that's just silly and immature 

I'm getting out of posting in this section because of people on here 

I'm getting out of inverts because i need to do something else after 15 years


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

TCBT said:


> my scariest moment, but more a laugh now, was with my cobalt blue
> 
> she ran onto my leg, out came fangs, in a thret display, right in fireing line of my :whistling2:, i new 1 movement, i would have a rather largely swollen man bits :lol2:


 I bet that was fun! :lol2: My OH (stupidily in my opinion) Held his salmon pink sling the other day... what a :censor:.. i would have laughed if it darted!
:2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

TCBT said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: how dare you, ahh who am i kidding it was fun :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


:lol2: In the nicest possible way of course.


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: In the nicest possible way of course.



:lol2: ya love me weird ways really :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

TCBT said:


> :lol2: ya love me weird ways really :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: I do, wouldn't have been as funny if you actually got bitten. :blush:


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

I've had some fun with my obts. But not long ago I had a mm escape while moving him to the females tank for mating. He ran up my arm and down my back onto my bum lol had to strip off to get him. That was fun, I so luv obts


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

perthchickie said:


> I've had some fun with my obts. But not long ago I had a mm escape while moving him to the females tank for mating. He ran up my arm and down my back onto my bum lol had to strip off to get him. That was fun, I so luv obts


Pictures of you stripping off please! Just for the effect :whistling2:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I do, wouldn't have been as funny if you actually got bitten. :blush:



:gasp: but how would i post a bite report and pic :gasp::lol2: 

hmm

Bite report with pics

this is my :whistling2: and those 2 holes there is were i was bit, now a shot from a mile distance and as you can see its :censor: huge :lol2:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

MissFoxHawk said:


> I bet that was fun! :lol2: My OH (stupidily in my opinion) Held his salmon pink sling the other day... what a :censor:.. i would have laughed if it darted!
> :2thumb:



:lol2: you have no idea lol, all because of bloody enclosure maintanence :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

TCBT said:


> :gasp: but how would i post a bite report and pic :gasp::lol2:
> 
> hmm
> 
> ...


What the tarantula or your man parts. :lol2:


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh no I would scar folk for life lol


_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Pictures of you stripping off please! Just for the effect :whistling2:


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

perthchickie said:


> I've had some fun with my obts. But not long ago I had a mm escape while moving him to the females tank for mating. He ran up my arm and down my back onto my bum lol had to strip off to get him. That was fun, I so luv obts


I can imagine that, it just reminds me of the time when i was younger we had a mahoosive house spider run in our living room, me and my sister was screaming to hell, dad came down the stairs thinking we was being robbed or something, but he just saw this spider sat in the middle of the living room like:Na_Na_Na_Na: haha.. it crawled up his leg and his body and sat on his head, he named it Noel..Silly :censor:
:2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

perthchickie said:


> Oh no I would scar folk for life lol


PROVE it!


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> What the tarantula or your man parts. :lol2:



the man parts :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

N18 stone of woman is too much to inflict on anyone lol



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> PROVE it!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

TCBT said:


> the man parts :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: Show off


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

perthchickie said:


> N18 stone of woman is too much to inflict on anyone lol


But your OBT got to see :'(


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Silly Tim! 

I still want a T but dont know what


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Trice said:


> Silly Tim!
> 
> I still want a T but dont know what


Stromatopelma calceatum are good starters


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Show off


:lol2::gasp: ill have you know, im like a girl, theres nothing down there :lol2: , but a bite from a cobalt blue, will change everything mwahahahaha MWAHAHAHAHAHAH :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Trice said:


> Silly Tim!
> 
> I still want a T but dont know what


Go for a red knee, they are love little things. Well... Mines decided he/she needs to burrow now, can't wait till I'm back so I can fix all my tarantulas. :bash:


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

Trice said:


> Silly Tim!
> 
> I still want a T but dont know what


Get something easy to start with, i'm sure if you pmed one of us we'd tell you a good choice of begginers!
:2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

MissFoxHawk said:


> Get something easy to start with, i'm sure if you pmed one of us we'd tell you a good choice of begginers!
> :2thumb:


Not me. I'd tell him Phoneutria were a good starter


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Not me. I'd tell him Phoneutria were a good starter


Thats like one of the big meanies..:devil:
:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

MissFoxHawk said:


> Thats like one of the big meanies..:devil:
> :lol2:


It's far worse than any T! And i know a lovely site he could order his 'starter' on :flrt:


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It's far worse than any T! And i know a lovely site he could order his 'starter' on :flrt:


 Haha Well thats upto him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

He's playing call of duty. I'm stalking him


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Stop putting him off, I've spent months trying to get him to buy one. :devil:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

if you want a spider, get an easy to keep docile spid, room to work then  itll be your first but garentee it wont be the last


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

vivalabam said:


> Go for a red knee, they are love little things. Well... Mines decided he/she needs to burrow now, can't wait till I'm back so I can fix all my tarantulas. :bash:


I wanted a redknee! That person Tim told me not to! tell him off.



MissFoxHawk said:


> Get something easy to start with, i'm sure if you pmed one of us we'd tell you a good choice of begginers!
> :2thumb:


I plan to! something slow growing. nice to look at.



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Not me. I'd tell him Phoneutria were a good starter


I wouldnt trust anything you say 



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It's far worse than any T! And i know a lovely site he could order his 'starter' on :flrt:


what site ?



vivalabam said:


> Stop putting him off, I've spent months trying to get him to buy one. :devil:


You may be near finishing the trying



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Stromatopelma calceatum are good starters


No


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

.:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Shop

This site  

None of you fresh lot order anything! : victory:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Noo, red knees are awesome, get a nice little sling then it will take a while to grow so no need to get kicked out.


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Noo, red knees are awesome, get a nice little sling then it will take a while to grow so no need to get kicked out.


agreed, they arn't too big either - don't take up alot of room. by the time it gets bigger, you'll probs have you'r own place with a gf :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> .:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Shop
> 
> This site
> 
> None of you fresh lot order anything! : victory:


Stop trying to kill my CoD friend, we're the only two people left in the world that play it. :devil:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

MissFoxHawk said:


> agreed, they arn't too big either - don't take up alot of room. by the time it gets bigger, you'll probs have you'r own place with a gf :2thumb:


Oi oi Greg, I think she is coming on to you. 

:lol2:


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Oi oi Greg, I think she is coming on to you.
> 
> :lol2:


Nah i'm in a happy strong relationship atm ;-)
: victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Stop trying to kill my CoD friend, we're the only two people left in the world that play it. :devil:


I play it! And he's crap  But i'm crapper :|



vivalabam said:


> Oi oi Greg, I think she is coming on to you.
> 
> :lol2:


Don't tell him that!!!!! His ego will get a little bit bigger....


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I play it! And he's crap  But i'm crapper :|
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell him that!!!!! His ego will get a little bit bigger....



Eww Lol
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I play it! And he's crap  But i'm crapper :|
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell him that!!!!! His ego will get a little bit bigger....


I'm better than him, so I must be better than you. 8) He'll never admit it though, he's in denial. :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

MissFoxHawk said:


> Eww Lol
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:



You pervert! His EGO not his man thing!!!! Tut tut


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You pervert! His EGO not his man thing!!!! Tut tut


This genuinely made me laugh. :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I'm better than him, so I must be better than you. 8) He'll never admit it though, he's in denial. :lol2:


Sadly everyones better than me!!! I go through stages where one minute i'm outstanding, the next i'm total dog crap. Right now, i'm at the dog crap stage


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You pervert! His EGO not his man thing!!!! Tut tut


Damm my secret is out :whistling2:
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

TCBT said:


> if you want a spider, get an easy to keep docile spid, room to work then  itll be your first but garentee it wont be the last


thats the plan!



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> .:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Shop
> 
> This site
> 
> None of you fresh lot order anything! : victory:


Don't trust you 



vivalabam said:


> Noo, red knees are awesome, get a nice little sling then it will take a while to grow so no need to get kicked out.


I thought so! 



MissFoxHawk said:


> agreed, they arn't too big either - don't take up alot of room. by the time it gets bigger, you'll probs have you'r own place* with a gf* :2thumb:


that bit wouldnt happen! i think i scare women. the rest i could see as a possibility 




vivalabam said:


> Stop trying to kill my CoD friend, we're the only two people left in the world that play it. :devil:


We need to play sometime.



vivalabam said:


> Oi oi Greg, I think she is coming on to you.
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Sadly everyones better than me!!! I go through stages where one minute i'm outstanding, the next i'm total dog crap. Right now, i'm at the dog crap stage


Yeah I'm like that. At the moment I'm sucking ass, I've started trying to use the intervention... Badly. :lol2: I get a few really good shots in, quick scope or whatever it's called, like yeah take that! Then I die about 7 times in a row before I get a kill with a claymore or something. >_<


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh this is for the thread starter.....


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Trice said:


> We need to play sometime.


We do, we've not had a game in such a long time. :whip:


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Oh this is for the thread starter.....
> 
> image


was that aimed at me? :gasp:
:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I'm like that. At the moment I'm sucking ass, I've started trying to use the intervention... Badly. :lol2: I get a few really good shots in, quick scope or whatever it's called, like yeah take that! Then I die about 7 times in a row before I get a kill with a claymore or something. >_<



Yeah it stops being fun when it gets like that. I'm getting sick of plugging my mic in just to verbally abuse some American 8 year old to make myself feel better.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

MissFoxHawk said:


> was that aimed at me? :gasp:
> :lol2:


Yes it was  Sorry i had to. Not only do i love that picture but i saw your "you'r"


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah it stops being fun when it gets like that. I'm getting sick of plugging my mic in just to verbally abuse some American 8 year old to make myself feel better.


LOL! You should hear my rage, it's awful. Oh such a funny story, obviously I'm female, guys on x box, you'd think they had never heard of one before. But today someone was on 22 and 0 about to get their nuke, I team killed them, oh the abuse I got.  When he realised I was female he started trying to chat me up, he ended up apologising to me, I do have some fun on there. :lol2:


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yes it was  Sorry i had to. Not only do i love that picture but i saw your "you'r"


Oh yea.. i didn't notice that before.. haha.. oops..
' tell us you are T stories'
Nah, that doesn't quite make sense somehow! haha
:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> LOL! You should hear my rage, it's awful. Oh such a funny story, obviously I'm female, guys on x box, you'd think they had never heard of one before. But today someone was on 22 and 0 about to get their nuke, I team killed them, oh the abuse I got.  When he realised I was female he started trying to chat me up, he ended up apologising to me, I do have some fun on there. :lol2:


Oh yes, the old xbox live perverts!  I say what i like to women too. The way i see it, i'm hardly going to get my leg over with some bint over a mic that might look like a gremlin, so why act like i'm speaking to the girl of my dreams


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

vivalabam said:


> We do, we've not had a game in such a long time. :whip:


I know! your fault!



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah it stops being fun when it gets like that. I'm getting sick of plugging my mic in just to verbally abuse some American 8 year old to make myself feel better.


Thats the fun part! Some American started talking to me etc the other day ended up getting me to add them, i thought it was a bird. But was a boy hahahaha



vivalabam said:


> LOL! You should hear my rage, it's awful. Oh such a funny story, obviously I'm female, guys on x box, you'd think they had never heard of one before. But today someone was on 22 and 0 about to get their nuke, I team killed them, oh the abuse I got.  When he realised I was female he started trying to chat me up, he ended up apologising to me, I do have some fun on there. :lol2:


Your rage is funny too!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

MissFoxHawk said:


> Oh yea.. i didn't notice that before.. haha.. oops..
> ' tell us you are T stories'
> Nah, that doesn't quite make sense somehow! haha
> :lol2:


It's just "your" darling


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Trice said:


> Thats the fun part! Some American started talking to me etc the other day ended up getting me to add them, i thought it was a bird. But was a boy hahahaha


Yeah i bet it was a young boy too :| They seem to sound like women


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It's just "your" darling


 Yes i think i realised that after you told me the first time...:censor:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Oh yes, the old xbox live perverts!  I say what i like to women too. The way i see it, i'm hardly going to get my leg over with some bint over a mic that might look like a gremlin, so why act like i'm speaking to the girl of my dreams


Are you calling me a gremlin? :devil: Oh yeah us women prefere a guy like that, you know the clearly not desparate type. :lol2: I just find it amusing when they try and chat me up, I had it the other day, I stole an AC130 from someone on my team, he started giving me abuse, realised I was female and he didn't stop talking to me all night, he apologised to me, obviously. 8)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Are you calling me a gremlin? :devil: Oh yeah us women prefere a guy like that, you know the clearly not desparate type. :lol2: I just find it amusing when they try and chat me up, I had it the other day, I stole an AC130 from someone on my team, he started giving me abuse, realised I was female and he didn't stop talking to me all night, he apologised to me, obviously. 8)


No you actually look kinda sweet in your picture! All angelic like....

I think you need to put an ugly picture up on xbox and watch the tables turn


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Trice said:


> I know! your fault!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it is, I'm never allowed to talk here or I'm too busy. >_> LOL! that's seriously funny, hope you wern't saying rude things to him. :lol2: Yeah, effing and jeffing *tuts* no idea where I get it from. :whistling2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

vivalabam said:


> Are you calling me a gremlin? :devil: Oh yeah us women prefere a guy like that, you know the clearly not desparate type. :lol2: I just find it amusing when they try and chat me up, I had it the other day, I stole an AC130 from someone on my team, he started giving me abuse, realised I was female and he didn't stop talking to me all night, he apologised to me, obviously. 8)


She is a gremlin i agree!



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> No you actually look kinda sweet in your picture! All angelic like....
> 
> I think you need to put an ugly picture up on xbox and watch the tables turn


She's put someone elses pic up



vivalabam said:


> Yeah it is, I'm never allowed to talk here or I'm too busy. >_> LOL! that's seriously funny, hope you wern't saying rude things to him. :lol2: Yeah, effing and jeffing *tuts* no idea where I get it from. :whistling2:


Thats because he wants to go bed!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> No you actually look kinda sweet in your picture! All angelic like....
> 
> I think you need to put an ugly picture up on xbox and watch the tables turn


LOL! shame that doesn't account for me in real life. :lol2:

I don't even have a picture of me on x box, so I could be a 40 year old woman with a hunch back and a boil on my nose, but still they try. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Trice said:


> She is a gremlin i agree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's just mean! If I used someone elses pic I think I'd use a fit model, FFs with a washboard stomach, but no such luck.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> LOL! shame that doesn't account for me in real life. :lol2:
> 
> I don't even have a picture of me on x box, so I could be a 40 year old woman with a hunch back and a boil on my nose, but still they try. :lol2:


It's because you have female genitalia. And most of them wouldn't care if you looked like a moose after a horrific car accident. Mostly because they're all fat kids with spotty faces and often wear glasses


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It's because you have female genitalia. And most of them wouldn't care if you looked like a moose after a horrific car accident. Mostly because they're all fat kids with spotty faces and often wear glasses


Good point. :lol2: I mean the guys clan tag today was 'tubs' so it's not really shining a good light on him?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Good point. :lol2: I mean the guys clan tag today was 'tubs' so it's not really shining a good light on him?


Nope  But then again my clan name is the shortening of the term pakistani :whistling2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

So anyway! what T am i going to get


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Trice said:


> So anyway! what T am i going to get


Brachypelma bohemi!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nope  But then again my clan name is the shortening of the term pakistani :whistling2:


LOL! mines CUNp, the p is supposed to be a t but that isn't allowed. :lol2:



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Brachypelma bohemi!!!!!!!!


Yeah they are very pretty, I have one of those :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Brachypelma bohemi!!!!!!!!


In English fool


vivalabam said:


> LOL! mines CUNp, the p is supposed to be a t but that isn't allowed. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are very pretty, I have one of those :lol2:


Lol. tut tut


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> LOL! mines CUNp, the p is supposed to be a t but that isn't allowed. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are very pretty, I have one of those :lol2:


Yeah i wanted NAZI as i have the swastika, but apparently it's offensive!!!! They really need to sort themselfs out as to what's offensive and what isn't. As an example try making your own custom gun selection and call it 'Assault'......

Well time for bed  Tra


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Mexian red leg. :lol2: google is your friend.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Trice said:


> In English fool


Ok in English it's 'Mexican beauty' or many names involving red legs... But in Trice language i best show you.....


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok in English it's 'Mexican beauty' or many names involving red legs... But in Trice language i best show you.....
> 
> image


buy me one?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Trice said:


> buy me one?


Buy it yourself you cheap sod! 

£5....
Arachnids - BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Mines a little cutie. :flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Mines a little cutie. :flrt:


So are you :')

But i'm off to bed! I've actually got work tomorrow! 

So nighty night X


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Buy it yourself you cheap sod!
> 
> £5....
> Arachnids - BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects.


Buy me one!


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> No  I think i'm to good for you all


Too.



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah i wanted NAZI as i have the swastika, but apparently it's offensive!!!! They really need to sort themselfs out as to what's offensive and what isn't. As an example try making your own custom gun selection and call it 'Assault'......
> 
> Well time for bed  Tra


Themselves.










I was bored.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Mark75 said:


> Too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My excuse was it was late


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> My excuse was it was late


I don't accept excuses. If you live by the sword, die by the sword. : victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Mark75 said:


> I don't except excuses. If you live by the sword, die by the sword. : victory:


But you got an excuse : victory:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Mark75 said:


> I don't *except* excuses. If you live by the sword, die by the sword. : victory:


accept : victory: :lol2:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Craig Mackay said:


> accept : victory: :lol2:


Touché :notworthy:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Craig Mackay said:


> accept : victory: :lol2:


I need to borrow you lol


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

> *Tell us you'r Tarantula stories / Off topic chat for Tim, viva, Trice and others  *


Well, you've already set yourself up for a fall with a thread title like that :2thumb:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Mark75 said:


> Well, you've already set yourself up for a fall with a thread title like that :2thumb:


Haha, that was a quick edit, since it appears the thread was somewhat derailed last night! :lol:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

GRB said:


> Haha, that was a quick edit, since it appears the thread was somewhat derailed last night! :lol:


For the better


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I wonder who changed the title lol
It did go a bit off topic didnt it! I tried to put it back on 

Edit: oh it was that GRB


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Trice said:


> I wonder who changed the title lol
> It did go a bit off topic didnt it! I tried to put it back on
> 
> Edit: oh it was that GRB


GRB loves it really. It gives him more to read


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> GRB loves it really. It gives him more to read


hahahah, I just skimmed pages 8-11 or so and decided it was you hitting on vivalasomethingorother...:flrt:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

GRB said:


> hahahah, I just skimmed pages 8-11 or so and decided it was you hitting on vivalasomethingorother...:flrt:



He was hitting on me at one point too scary stuff


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Get one!
> 
> I just had a funny moment with my King baboon, I went to give her another cricket seeing as she lost the first one down her burrow, I put the tweezers in, she dived for the cricket, I jumped out of my skin, then she got all defensive and started hissing at me. >_>
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention now there is two crickets down her burrow and she's decided to seal herself and the 2 crickets down there. >_>


 I saw you have many T's now 

i wasnt here for a while and I remember you having salmon pink slink and 2 or 3 brachy's


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

TCBT said:


> my scariest moment, but more a laugh now, was with my cobalt blue
> 
> she ran onto my leg, out came fangs, in a thret display, right in fireing line of my :whistling2:, i new 1 movement, i would have a rather largely swollen man bits :lol2:


 hehe i had same with obt also got poo fired at me by an avic avic which managed to get me down the face that wasnt too nice lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

GRB said:


> hahahah, I just skimmed pages 8-11 or so and decided it was you hitting on vivalasomethingorother...:flrt:


Well I do have all the credentials... Being female :lol2:



rudy691 said:


> I saw you have many T's now
> 
> i wasnt here for a while and I remember you having salmon pink slink and 2 or 3 brachy's


I know :blush: I went a bit mad when I found the classifeids on here. :lol2:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Well I do have all the credentials... Being female :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I know :blush: I went a bit mad when I found the classifeids on here. :lol2:


yeah, that's what happened to me too a while ago


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

rudy691 said:


> yeah, that's what happened to me too a while ago


I can't get anymore till after my holiday though, my uncle is supposed to be looking after them, it started off with 4 now there's 12. :blush:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I can't get anymore till after my holiday though, my uncle is supposed to be looking after them, it started off with 4 now there's 12. :blush:


you were affraid of having anything more aggresive than Smithi and you have 2 baboons now ?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

rudy691 said:


> you were affraid of having anything more aggresive than Smithi and you have 2 baboons now ?


3 baboons. :whistling2: I know I still refuse to get a pocie though. :lol2: Got a king baboon as well, SA female. :lol2:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I can't get anymore till after my holiday though, my uncle is supposed to be looking after them, it started off with 4 now there's 12. :blush:



so do i send you the other 500 spiders od do i wait hmmmmm:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

GRB said:


> hahahah, I just skimmed pages 8-11 or so and decided it was you hitting on vivalasomethingorother...:flrt:


How dare you!!!!! I was hitting on no one  

I'm far classier than that ;0 Ask Trice


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is my tarantula story-

once upon a time there was a tarantula called nobby and it lived happy ever after.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

TCBT said:


> so do i send you the other 500 spiders od do i wait hmmmmm:Na_Na_Na_Na:


No, no, send away, I'm sure he will be fine. :whistling2:



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> How dare you!!!!! I was hitting on no one
> 
> I'm far classier than that ;0 Ask Trice


Cheeky git! :devil:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> No, no, send away, I'm sure he will be fine. :whistling2:


:lol2::notworthy:, ima tell you somthing once you recive them, but cant tell you at the moment because well, its nothing bad but still lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

TCBT said:


> :lol2::notworthy:, ima tell you somthing once you recive them, but cant tell you at the moment because well, its nothing bad but still lol



Haha that doesn't make sense, but kool.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Woooooooooow this has gone on a good few pages. I will tell you a story i had a lovely little female Marshalli that started wandering her tank restlessly.....turns out she is a he


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Haha that doesn't make sense, but kool.



lol haha, ok ill rewrite it, 

theres somthing i want to tell you once you have recived them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I once saw a Tarantula. It bit a sexy woman. And she became hairy with loads of eyes! i still think she's sexy. but she's a bit strong. And keeps flicking her hairs at me


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

Trice said:


> I once saw a Tarantula. It bit a sexy woman. And she became hairy with loads of eyes! i still think she's sexy. but she's a bit strong. And keeps flicking her hairs at me


:lol2: :no1:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

TCBT said:


> :lol2: :no1:


She looked kinda like Vivalabam! But now she looks like what viva looks like in the morning :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

TCBT said:


> lol haha, ok ill rewrite it,
> 
> theres somthing i want to tell you once you have recived them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ah right that makes sense. 



Trice said:


> I once saw a Tarantula. It bit a sexy woman. And she became hairy with loads of eyes! i still think she's sexy. but she's a bit strong. And keeps flicking her hairs at me


Are you high? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Trice said:


> She looked kinda like Vivalabam! But now she looks like what viva looks like in the morning :flrt:


Well that is just rude, I'm not abnormally hairy!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

vivalabam said:


> Well that is just rude, I'm not abnormally hairy!


For a man!!! :whistling2:
If thats what helps you sleep at night.



vivalabam said:


> Ah right that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you high? :whistling2:


Nope! sober!  I saw you playing cod earlier! didnt invite me eh! i see how it is


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Trice said:


> For a man!!! :whistling2:
> If thats what helps you sleep at night.
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't invite me either!


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just reading thru here and saw Tims link and g=have ordered some pretty little black and red spids!

Tim if i get bitten can I sue you for all your collection?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Just reading thru here and saw Tims link and g=have ordered some pretty little black and red spids!
> 
> Tim if i get bitten can I sue you for all your collection?


You mean like all 4 spiders i possibly own at the moment?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> No, no, send away, I'm sure he will be fine. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky git! :devil:


I didn't mean it like that you door handle! I meant like i wouldn't be hitting on someone in that way


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

4 bloody hell dude you had ALOT more last time we spoke! so your defo getting out the hobby?? exotics all together or just verts? and are you keeping anything as i know you had some lovely stuff


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Just inverts for now. I don't have a lot left apart from two centipedes and a few spiders. I'm in two minds whether to flog the centipedes


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Id personally keep them but depends if you have an eager buyer...for centi`s id guess you know folk who would take them.

Hows the snakes?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Id personally keep them but depends if you have an eager buyer...for centi`s id guess you know folk who would take them.
> 
> Hows the snakes?



Oh the other stuffs doing well  I'm a 'newb' with snakes to which is a strange but nice feeling


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ive just got my first big snake 8ft Common Boa...shes a tad bitey i dunno if its temper or down to the fact I taste so dammmmn fine!!!

How are you and snake mods getting on??? 

Im still a T and vert "newb" lol know my stuff (pretty well) only have a small collection tho!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah i have a big boa but she's soft as hell! I even hug her <3


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

alright for some lol.


----------

